# ID my new Datnoid..



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got this guy from a member on MFK and AC. he told me it was a silver but I am leaning towards indo or widebar pulcher. Sorry for crappy pics. Pics were taken 30 mins after put in tank. He wasn't very stable then.
Good day,
Alex


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Alex 22 said:


> I got this guy from a member on MFK and AC. he told me it was a silver but I am leaning towards indo or widebar pulcher. Sorry for crappy pics. Pics were taken 30 mins after put in tank. He wasn't very stable then.
> Good day,
> Alex


you need way better pics
im going to say silver dat because of how the lines are going straight up and down, the bars are also thin so it cant be a wide bar. wait until he settles down and then take pictures with his normal color, he look like a silver im almost 100%


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

sapir said:


> I got this guy from a member on MFK and AC. he told me it was a silver but I am leaning towards indo or widebar pulcher. Sorry for crappy pics. Pics were taken 30 mins after put in tank. He wasn't very stable then.
> Good day,
> Alex


you need way better pics
im going to say silver dat because of how the lines are going straight up and down, the bars are also thin so it cant be a wide bar. wait until he settles down and then take pictures with his normal color, he look like a silver im almost 100%
[/quote]

Ok I am going to wait a few days then take more pics.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Probably not a pulcher


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

No way is that a Pulcher.....

If it is silver in coloration-It is a silver Dat...Should be the easiest one to tell apart from the rest,even if non stable....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a 100% sure due to the quality of the pics but I'm going to say thin bar.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I also think he is thinbar


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alex 22 said:


> I also think he is thinbar


Is the darn thing silver in color-
what did nate ID it as?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> I also think he is thinbar


Is the darn thing silver in color-
what did nate ID it as?
[/quote]
No its yellow in color... my 5'' guy I got from Nate is silver in color so he is a silver dat








He say he isn't good at ID dats.
I am going to try and get better pics.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Alex, I gave you a chart to ID your Dat. Its very simple, you dont need to post the same question on yet another website when you should already have your answer.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

hes an ntt


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats! I look forward to seeing clear pictures of him in the future


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Will take new pics soon


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

What's the appeal with dats? Just the look or do they have unique behavioral characteristics or what.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigga said:


> What's the appeal with dats? Just the look or do they have unique behavioral characteristics or what.


trigga you must of never seen them eat


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nope never kept one. Maybe one day but right now I just wanna keep piranha they are interesting enough IMO


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Once you keep one you'll get addicted....


----------

